# Juvenile Catbird



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2017)

Catbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 19, 2017)

Great shot. I haven't seen one around here for a couple of years.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice; I might consider getting rid of the part of the berry group image left.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you.

I thought about removing the berries since they're just floating there.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sazalihusin (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice shot , by the way what lens you are using.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 19, 2017)

On days that I see nothing else, I _always _see a catbird. They must surely be our most common bird. Very sharp and detailed feathers. I don't think the berries bothered me until tirediron mentioned them


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you.



sazalihusin said:


> Nice shot , by the way what lens you are using.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Canon 500mm F4L IS version 1, I recommend everybody get one.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2017)

Did a portrait crop.
Don't mind loosing the tail since it was out of focus.




Catbird portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2017)

Hmmm...I think I like the berries better, but that is just me talking.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 20, 2017)

I think I like the first crop better so I'll go remove the berries in that one.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 20, 2017)

There we go.




Catbird sans berries by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's a thought: how about including _more_ of the berries, or was there a reason for cropping the very first one where you did?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok, that edit worked


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 20, 2017)

The rest of the tree/bush looks pretty unruly.


----------



## Havana (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice images.
We don't get these birds in Scotland


----------



## Donde (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice feather detail.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

